# How many pairs of MTB shoes do YOU have?



## MTBCanuck (May 19, 2011)

I'll start: Five ten freeriders and Teva Pinners.


----------



## lernr (Jul 13, 2012)

Just one - 5.10 cyclones.

I can also use (have used) my Vans switchback (snowskate shoes) or Converse - not ideal as sole is soft but the Straitline pins grip them well. They aren't MTB shoes, though


----------



## funnyjr (Oct 31, 2009)

Specialized pro MTB 
Sold Sidi dominator
Will buy Shimano MTB shoes once I find my size. So 2 pairs in case one pair needs yo dry.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jay Uno (Jul 10, 2010)

Shimano M086 - Lost
Lake MX165

Sidi Dominator - plan on buying these in the future only cause I love my Sidi Genius road shoes so much.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Pair of sidi's for warm weather, and lake boots for cold weather.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Lake cycle Sandals. I love these things. Clip in to my EB pedals and provide good stiff support. My local trail has about 5 water crossings, and sandals are perfect for this. The water cools you off, but your feet dry quickly with the constant spinning. No trench foot. Rock these from April through October.









Shimano MW81 gore-tex all-weather shoe. Again - dry feet, great support. Rock these when the temps get chilly. Nothing worse than wet COLD feet. 







.

Shimano MT52 3/4 top shoe. Use these when I know I will not be encountering any water and it's too chilly for the sandals and too warm for the gore-tex.









Giro Privateer racing shoe. For XC racing. Light, stiff efficient.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

One - an old pair of Shimanos from 10+ years ago - still going strong!


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Impact lows
Freeriders
Shimano Clipless


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

5.10 Impact Lows (primary)
5.10 Freeriders (everyday around-town wear)
Specialized BG Trail 110 (back of the closet since I switched to flats)
Some kind of white/sparkly Peal Izumi XC racing magic slippers (WAY back in the closet)


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

5 pairs of Lake cycling sandals (3 new in box) because they are awesome for commuting and discontinued  I commute to work 3-4 days/week.

2 pairs of Sidi Dominator 5's (one new in box)

1 pair Lake MX-140's for wet weather and trails with a lot of/deep stream crossings

1 pair Lake MXZ-302's for cold weather

I purchased just about all of them off eBay for awesome prices. Some of the Lake's I got for $20 + $8 shipping!


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

1 pair Exustar Carbon MTB shoes - these were a great deal from Nashbar at $89 for carbon-soled shoes with a ratchet buckle and removable cleats. I wouldn't say they're worth the claimed retail price of $299, but are a screaming deal for 90.

1 pair Chrome Kursk for platforms - nice stiff sole, grippy on pedals, but also good for casual, non-bike wear. My other half hates how they look though. "Skater shoes".

1 pair Louis Garneau Ergo-Air road shoes


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

edubfromktown said:


> 5 pairs of Lake cycling sandals (3 new in box) because they are awesome for commuting and discontinued  I commute to work 3-4 days/week.
> !


Smart man.
I did not know this. I need to see if I can buy a few more pairs!


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Stumpjumpy said:


> Smart man.
> I did not know this. I need to see if I can buy a few more pairs!


Hope you don't wear a size 45


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

edubfromktown said:


> Hope you don't wear a size 45


Nope.

Was just able to order 3 pair of the size 43-44. Should last me at least through 2017!

I get the weirdest looks/comments when people see me in sandals on the trail. They don't get it. I actually wore them in a recent XC race. Never had a foot/toe injury with them, not even a scrape (knock on wood).


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Stumpjumpy said:


> Nope.
> 
> Was just able to order 3 pair of the size 43-44. Should last me at least through 2017!
> 
> I get the weirdest looks/comments when people see me in sandals on the trail. They don't get it. I actually wore them in a recent XC race. Never had a foot/toe injury with them, not even a scrape (knock on wood).


Good score...

I wear them at work on many of the days I commute in and generally the SPD cleats do not present a problem when I'm walking around.

Occasionally someone will give me the weird looks/comments on the trail but mostly, people say those are COOL. The funniest comment I received so far was from a non cyclist, she was totally impressed that I had bottle openers on the bottom of my shoes :thumbsup:


----------



## exploreit (Sep 14, 2012)

none at this time


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

Shimano mp66 dx shoes - My main pair, the best shoes Ive used so far.
Shimano AM45 - backup pair for above, basically the same shoe
Specialized BG (sport?) - For xc/ road bike days
5.10 freeriders - for when I try flat pedals, not very often
661 filters - havent tried these yet, probably won't until one of my shimanos wears out.


----------



## JR11 (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm in the market, too!


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 4, 2010)

5.10 Karver (2 pairs)
5.10 Freerider


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

Old Nike ACG shoes.
Specialized Carbon SPD, Really, REALLY can recommend these, Body geometry rocks, With the Nikes I was getting cramp in my feet, and no their not too small.


----------



## eurotrash666 (Jan 19, 2012)

Giro Gauge (carbon soles)- best design for MTB shoe ever. Abrasion pads in the right spots for the rocks, and a high-mounted, low profile buckle that has a moulded guard tab. Perfection.

Diadora Ergo carbon (have road version too)- pretty good, but not nearly as good as the Giro.

A few pairs of "beater" shoes, from years past. Old Diadoras for slop rides. Shimano shoes are good commuters. Really should have more than one pair if you ride enough. Who wants to put on yesterday's soggy shoes in the morning?


----------



## gridtalker (Dec 7, 2006)

MTBCanuck said:


> I'll start: Five ten freeriders and Teva Pinners.


just 1 teva.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

*A few I guess*

Keen sandals (summer commuting)

Northwave Celcius (winter commuting and MTBing)

Northwave Raptors (my go to pair for the last four years - on their last legs)

Northwave Strikers (on sale at backcountry)

I commute twenty miles a day on my road bike. All my bikes have CB pedals and depending on conditions I'll wear any of the above shoes. I've worn the raptors for 80 mile charity ride and they have been great. My shoes see a ton of miles.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

5.10 Freeriders

5.10 Low Impact 

Shimano Clipless


----------



## mallai (Sep 4, 2012)

wow..only 3.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

One pair of Shimano M063s.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

Currently 3 pairs:

Specialized Sport MTB back when I started out and believed that clipless was the way to go.
5.10 Impact 2 Low when I discovered that riding with flat pedals was much more to my liking.
Specialized Tahoe because the Impacts are huge and clunky.


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

One pair, Bontrager Race. They smell awful by now and never fit me verywell so I'm thinking about getting a pair of Shimano clipless shoes, probably M088 or XC50N.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

Just one, a pair of Bontrager SSR's


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

3 pairs:
Pearl Izumi X-Alp Enduro for everyday use
Shimano SH-MW81 winter shoes for cold and wet (finally lost my patience with booties)
beat up Cannondale C-sole shoes I got for $20 at REI 12 years ago that I still use for spin classes


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

3 pairs:

1. Shiamno M-085 (or sometihng like that) clipless
2. Specailized (i don't know what model they are - running flat but it has clipless option)
3. 5.10 Impact Karver


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

If I only count the ones I used this year: 5.


----------



## tussock (Jun 11, 2010)

Currently have three pairs of shoes:

5.10 freeriders, shimano AM40 and a pair of specialized spd shoes that haven't been used for since I went to platforms


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

One pair of 2012 Specialized Pro. Replaced my 6 year old pair of Specialized Pro (non carbon sole version).

Before this I went through so many in a matter of months. Most were returned after the living room trial fit to my local Performance Bike.

Exustar carbon from Nashbar for $79 shipped free. Cost me $6.50 return. The tread was slippery!
2 pair of Lake carbon. Fit pretty good, but heavy.
2 pair of Louis Garneau. One was good fit, but heavy and the other was lighter but bad fit even with the oven heat molding fit thing.
Giro Privateer too narrow. Giro Privateer HV horrible tread durability and not carbon stiff.

The new Speci Pro is stiff but comfortable and I got it new off ebay for $170.


----------



## eclipse24 (Jan 14, 2012)

5.10 low impacts for the flats.

Sidi Gaiu's for the clipless.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

4 pair. 
1 pair of shimano hiking style clipless (used to use them for commuting then work)
1 pair of old specialized sport MTB clipless
1 pair of shimano m087's (my usual go to pair)

1 pair of duff KP signature shoes for skate park action on my dj bike.


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

5.10 Impact highs for flats. Absolutely love them! 
Old pair of Forte's for my eggbeaters I have on my single speed street bike


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm sorry, I thought this was more of a confessional, Imelda Marcos type support thing...

Well, (for now) I'll just say I'm mostly a Lake/Northwave/Shimano kinda guy.


.


----------



## ocean-ro (Oct 24, 2012)

One...Shimano


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

My feet prefer Specialized- the buckle kind. I have two pair.


----------

